# 1st difficult strip in a LOOOOONG time



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My luck with stripping has been real good until today, and obviously it was for free - our guest room. 

We had some ice damn damage and the guest room took the brunt of the leakage.

Actually the paper virtually fell off the wall, but what was underneath has me stumped.

Paper was a cheap acrylic coated pre-pasted hung in the late 80's by the previous owners who have presented us with much "brother-in-law" hackery. Paper was hung OK, but the prep was the problem. 

Anyone ever run across dry wall that was "painted" with a water down coating of JC? That's how it looks the walls were finished. With a coat of Bite (old wallpaper prep coat from BM, I believe) on top of that and then the paper.

The paper would dry strip in large sections, but it would leave little areas of the flaking prep coat, which has to be carefully knifed off. PITA. 

I've never run across anything like this before. The suspect coating is soft (like JC) and dusty and all old paint on it is not adhering. (I will Gardz it, and then patch).

I've linked some LARGE pix if anyone would like to take a look and add their opinion as to what it was - besides ungodly hackery, that is.

The first shows how the "Bite" is peeling. The second gives a good view of what the surface looks like, a small section of "Bite" spots is circled in orange.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> My luck with stripping has been real good until today, and obviously it was for free - our guest room.
> 
> We had some ice damn damage and the guest room took the brunt of the leakage.
> 
> ...


that's all you can do, as to what is going on?:blink: got me

I am in the process of stripping a job that I did on 1/3/2000, it took 5 days to hang, I stripped it all yesterday


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> that's all you can do, as to what is going on?:blink: got me
> 
> I am in the process of stripping a job that I did on 1/3/2000, it took 5 days to hang, I stripped it all yesterday


Yah, I'm just curious if anyone has every seen wallboard "painted" with a thin JC wash. Almost acts like calcimine. 

Ain't it great when our installations behave like they should? :thumbup:


Are you rehanging? Or are they part of the great unwashed that are going boring monochromatic paint ?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> Yah, I'm just curious if anyone has every seen wallboard "painted" with a thin JC wash. Almost acts like calcimine.


Sort of. On my grandpa's home. But that was hair plaster & lathe vs. contemporary wallboard.

Isn't the powdery, chalky stuff usually left over after you scrape everything loose--basically a thin layer most everywhere? There are so many layers of base, finish, then repair plaster. And all the spackle/JC fixes over the years. Mixed in with the paste and calcimine that you mention.

I don't know how all you guys diagnose things on this forum when a pic is posted. Maybe my eyes suck, maybe my computer sucks, but I can never really see the details you all do.

Having said that, what you posted here is great that it is a ballooned up close up.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Maybe the wall was skim coated real tight with a knife, and then sanded, making it so thin it looked like it was brushed on?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know it's REALLY difficult to diagnose something with only words and pix to go by. But I was hoping that someone had seen this and recognized it. Even by touching, feeling, scraping, breathing it is not easy to diagnosed something one is unfamiliar with.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*OK, think I figured it out . . .*

Just finished stripping the last wall, and it was a normal strip - sand to bust acrylic coating, soak (only about 15 minutes), pull paper off, wash residual paste. Only a few areas where the primer/prep coat pulled off.

Culprit? DUST and cheap primer.

I think the other walls, which needed more JC, were covered with dust when primer applied. Primer was not a penetrating sealer, so with water migration (from paste) and the dust, the bond failed.

The last wall had fewer drywall seams and less overall patching - i.e. less sanding & less dust. 

This is why I implore people to damp rag the walls before coatings application. And NO, the paint blasted from the sprayer will NOT blow the dust off :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm glad you got it off Bill. Good job in futhering your investigation


----------



## NorthEast (Sep 7, 2010)

I have nothing to add other than you should change your sig to 

*What a long strange strip it's been*


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yah, I'm just curious if anyone has every seen wallboard "painted" with a thin JC wash. Almost acts like calcimine.
> 
> Ain't it great when our installations behave like they should? :thumbup:
> 
> ...


paint, and the MOST hideous color of red you could possibly imagine


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

So is gardz better than draw tite?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

salmangeri said:


> So is gardz better than draw tite?


Awww. Arch got everything all figured out and got his room looking spiffy.

Don't go baiting him with that question now. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> So is gardz better than draw tite?


Actually Sal, I FOUND some DT White way in back on my prep coat shelf. It is FAR superior to that rip off, knock off, watered down, reverse engineered crap from the Big Z. :thumbsup: :thumbup:

I just (this AM) put some Swing on it, testing prior with fingernail and the DT is SOLID plus it's WHITE :thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Arch. Yes I agree and you're the one that gave me the heads up on using DT instead.....just wish I could get it local the Sw store does not carry it...I especially like the thicker version of the draw tite


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

salmangeri said:


> Arch. Yes I agree and you're the one that gave me the heads up on using DT instead.....just wish I could get it local the Sw store does not carry it...I especially like the thicker version of the draw tite


far, far superior, but like you say had to get and very expensive to ship


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> Arch. Yes I agree and you're the one that gave me the heads up on using DT instead.....just wish I could get it local the Sw store does not carry it...I especially like the thicker version of the draw tite





chrisn said:


> far, far superior, but like you say had to get and very expensive to ship


Yah, FAR superior.

I thought that perhaps the white (which is even a little "thicker" than the No-Run) would not penetrate as well as the clear, but it did OK :thumbup:

I think we all wish DT would get their distribution act together. 

The White I had was the last DT I had from when I ordered a pallet and distributed it to the Boston Chapt many years ago. What a PITA that whole process was.


----------

